# Respirator Mask



## BTP Liam (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, I wanted a cheap asbestos-filter mask. I know that '100%' efficiency ones do this job, and that it really means slightly less than 100%. This one hear is very cheap, and claims to be 99.99% efficient - [ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/JSP-Exhalation-Valve-Disposable-Masks/dp/B0027QTTB6/ref=sr_1_2?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1351095714&sr=1-2[/ame]. Will this filter out asbestos then?

Thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 24, 2012)

Honestly... It's a waste of time. Unless your going to change out of your clothes, get de-contaminated and all that, what's the point of wearing a mask? Also Im 99% sure I'm right by saying unless you go and "disturb" asbestos, then you should be alright.

To answer your question though, Yes, a P3 mask is what your after...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 24, 2012)

Just try not to be around asestos for too long and avoid jumping/playing in the stuff and you should be fine, I don't bother with respirator masks myself.


----------



## BTP Liam (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advice - a good point! Would others agree?


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 24, 2012)

to be honest normal dust masks do the job, its just the way it seals around your face that gives it the rating i believe. also the comfort factor is usually the reason for the prices


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought they were rated on their filter, and the size of particle? With asbestos particles being among the smallest. A lot finer than paint vapour or sawdust etc. In theory a P3 (this one) will do the job. But yes if there's a 5mm gap down the side of your nose, it's pointless! 
I use them. I've always felt crap after being in dusty areas without any mask.


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 24, 2012)

plus, asbestos isnt the only worry, pigeon shit is also caustic...


----------



## BTP Liam (Oct 24, 2012)

Would any of you recommend I get a P3 filter if i wont probably contact it if i don't disturb it/there might not even be any where i'm going, and it could get on my clothes anyway rendering the mask useless then (i already have the average respirator mask)


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 24, 2012)

Pigeon shit is arguably worse than asbestos. My doctor said we would be extremely unlucky to contract asbestosis as its normally the disease that people like brake fitters etc get due to being exposed all their working hours. Pigeon shit is a whole other matter and I would not hesitate to advise a mask whenever you are near the bloody things. My friend is waiting for a heart and lung transplant because of pigeon shit. Consider too the infection I contracted just getting my leg wet in a fort in the Maginot Line this year. I was referred to the hospital on the suspect diagnosis of meningitis and all i had done was step down into a flooded inspection put. Consider too the dangers of inhaling mould spores... not good. Stay safe out there peeps.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 24, 2012)

my thoughts.

No a normal ask does not offer the protection as it is indeed, as Urbex SW says, to do with the size of the particles.

Opinion is divided on whether it's worth it or not - I side with the argument of unless you're going to toally suit up and htne chnage out of suit and destroy it ...well then if you just wear a mask you're gonna get it on clothes, shoes, hair, camera bag, camera etc, etc, etc ..so for me no not worth it.

I also tend to feel the dangers are over stated as long as you're not disturbing it and it aint too windy and nay bits you find aren't broken/cracked.

I'd also second wearing a mask at times for the pigeon poo - I have on occasions come out of places with a very sore throat.

That said I have only once or twice , in three and a half years, worn one.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 1, 2013)

Personally I have worked with asbestos when I worked on a preserved railway. A few of us never bothered with masks or any form of protection. We were disturbing it plenty, we were actually removing it from a Mk1 FK coach, which are lined and lagged to high heaven with the stuff, white and Brown. No ill effects as yet and I was about 15 at the time, now 21. I smoke 20 a day and to be honest I'd rather worry about what that will do to me


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 1, 2013)

If in doubt wear a mask it wont do any harm.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 2, 2013)

Wear a mask sprayed with ' kelvin Klein '. It wont settle this debate but its a whole lot better than taking lung fulls of your splorer buddies sweaty pits in!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't wear a mask and never have - as long as you aren't disturbing the stuff and kicking it up, you'll be fine.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 2, 2013)

Derelictspaces said:


> Personally I have worked with asbestos when I worked on a preserved railway. A few of us never bothered with masks or any form of protection. We were disturbing it plenty, we were actually removing it from a Mk1 FK coach, which are lined and lagged to high heaven with the stuff, white and Brown. No ill effects as yet and I was about 15 at the time, now 21. I smoke 20 a day and to be honest I'd rather worry about what that will do to me



I would hate for other subscribers to read your comment and decide there's no risk associated with exposure to asbestos. And whilst it's true that a small exposure is seldom a problem the fact is that asbestosis often literally waits the best part of a life time before the symptoms appear.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 2, 2013)

30 years come to mind but then I think there is a guy on here who has asbestosis and I hav eno doubt he would have a lot to say on the subject.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 2, 2013)

Derelictspaces said:


> Personally I have worked with asbestos when I worked on a preserved railway. A few of us never bothered with masks or any form of protection. We were disturbing it plenty, we were actually removing it from a Mk1 FK coach, which are lined and lagged to high heaven with the stuff, white and Brown. No ill effects as yet and I was about 15 at the time, now 21. I smoke 20 a day and to be honest I'd rather worry about what that will do to me



Found it I'd read this before spouting off any more shit.
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21561&highlight=asbestosis

And TAKE HEED


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2013)

Yup 25-35 years is how long it takes for mesothelioma to appear. Of course when you're 15-25 you think you're invulnerable anyway. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 2, 2013)

I am sorry, I meant it in the context I haven't had any ill effects YET from asbestos, where as smoking has caused me a lot of problems already. I know there is a risk from asbestosis. Most of the males in my family have died from exposure to it back in the railways. So I know fully well what it does. 

Honestly I didn't mean to cause any offence, not my style. And I certainly don't think I'm invulnerable.


----------

